
New waterproof surface is 'driest ever' - Libertatea
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-25004942
======
ChuckMcM
This is pretty cool stuff imho. I'm wondering how they believe they can
transfer a micron scale surface patterning to a fabric though and keep it
flexible and durable. That seems unlikely to succeed.

